# Thoughts on this??? Kittens with hair loss - pic



## RamblingCowgirl (Jul 15, 2013)

My first thought was snake bite. But after two weeks her brother has the same thing and he also has tiny tuffs of hair coming off his body, not large enough to see skin under it they are so small I almost didn't see them, it looks like mild rain rot on a horse...I mite be dealing with separate issues. Looks like they have been itching their ears a lot too, I've got ear mite meds for them. But I'm wondering if they could have ringworm? I've never delt with it in cats although from what I've read more often then not the ringworm will clear up on it's own. Here is the pic 






 This is what she looked like a few days after I first saw it, she pretty much healed up on her own those are scabs not open sores. Now her hair is growing back, and she does not have any other hair loss. They are both acting like normal healthy kittens.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 15, 2013)

I wouldn't say ring worm. 

The two things I would say is either bites or a grass puncture. A Tom cat could have bitten them. I've had it happen and it looks similar. IMO the most likely thing would be a grass like cheat grass or medusa head burrowing in and causing irritation.


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Jul 16, 2013)

I was kinda wondering if it could have been from our tom. But I figured if he had done it he would have just killed them. I never really see them around him ether, that doesn't mean he didn't pass them by in a bad mood one day. I know what your talking about with the grass, I've seen that happen to dogs. It looked more like a bite then that. She was also acting strange the day it happened, slept more then normal and was very needed. I'm not sure about her brother because I didn't see it on him until it was already starting to heal. Most of the ringworm pics I came across the cats had it on the face, and it was all pink and more icky looking.


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 16, 2013)

Ringworm is very contagious and will glow green under a black light. Looks like a wound to me.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jul 16, 2013)

just an fyi - ringworm does not go away on its own. Its also actually not a worm at all.

I agree with the above posters - it does not look like ringworm.


----------

